# Antawn Jamison Rips Teammates



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Antawn Jamison sidelined as he recovers from a shoulder injury, ripped his teammates for a lack of effort in the Wizards 102-86 loss to the Pacers Friday night. Michael Lee of The Washington Post reports:
> 
> "In a loud, profanity-laced tirade, Jamison lit into his teammates, cursing them for what he considered a lethargic effort. No one was spared, and when reporters were allowed to enter the locker room, it was obvious that nothing, not even the fruit tray, was spared. It had been tossed into a corner, shattered to pieces, with fruit and candy scattered everywhere."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like he's anything but a faceup, non defense playing 4 :laugh:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The team really sucked against Indiana. And a lot of it was on the offensive end. Haywood jacked up a lot bad shots. Arenas isn't playing aggressive enough; only took 10 shots against the Pacers. Butler has been really crappy for himself too. After averaging 4 assists per game last season, Butler only has 3 assists THE ENTIRE season through 6 games.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I read on Hoopshype where Butler says Flip wants him to have the Wally Sczerbibbjb/Rip Hamilton role in the offense. Less about handling the ball, more about coming off screens and popping.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Like he's anything but a faceup, non defense playing 4 :laugh:


Very true but after watching that horrible performance from the sidelines I would ripped them one too. There was no effort at all, Jamison atlests plays with effort.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This team is really bad right now. 2-5, WTF, werent they supposed to be a dark horse in the East


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

HB said:


> This team is really bad right now. 2-5, WTF, werent they supposed to be a dark horse in the East


Well its not like they are losing to bad teams (less Indy with a allstar in Granger). The team has no chemistry and only two offensive weapons Gil and Caron right now. Teams have alrady figured out the Wizards, Double team Gil make him force shots, Defend Caron and make everyone else make shots (which hasn't happened besids Blatche). Kind of difficult. Should be intresting when Antawn and Miller comes back.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

HB said:


> This team is really bad right now. 2-5, WTF, werent they supposed to be a dark horse in the East


The Wizards simply are not deep enough in the big man department to sustain an injury to Antawn Jamison who is a very good 20 ppg and 9 rpg over the past 3 seasons. While he's a liability on the defensive end, it's very clear that the Wizards are missing him on the offensive end of the floor.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Like he's anything but a faceup, non defense playing 4 :laugh:


Someone needs to say something. Good on Jamison. Guy should be playing the 3 anyways. I've never seen him as a 4.


----------



## Bob Schlobb (May 26, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Someone needs to say something. Good on Jamison. Guy should be playing the 3 anyways. I've never seen him as a 4.


Yeah, because he has the footspeed to cover small forwards and who needs Caron Butler anyway?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Bob Schlobb said:


> Yeah, because he has the footspeed to cover small forwards and who needs Caron Butler anyway?


I believe he is saying move Caron to the 2 spot, even normally hes a 3. Blatche and Haywood is more capable of backing up Jamisons lack of defence. Jamison and Arenas cant guard anybody.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Like byron said, Jamison can't guard anyone anyways. I'm saying he should be a 3, but Caron is obviously the better player. Jamison is playing out of position is all I was saying.


----------

